# Shawn Phillips bench program.



## Nate (Jul 3, 2003)

Has anyone had any luck with this?  

Everyone at my gym has been hopping on the program; they have all gained about 35-50 lbs. on their bench.  I look for much of the same.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 3, 2003)

Never heard of it, how bout some info?


----------



## Nate (Jul 3, 2003)

Here, I typed this up for a friend of mine regarding the program:

This program gives results, I promise. 

All you need to do to begin this program is head down to your local gym and find your One Rep Max. Once you do that, take note of it, and plug it into this spreadsheet. The spreadsheet will then adjust accordingliny for you. 

This is the recommended training split for the program: 

Monday: 

Chest 

Bench Presses - (Workouts #1,3,5,7,9,11,13) 
Dumbell Bench Presses - 3 sets of eight reps 

Shoulders 

Dumbell Side Raises - 3 sets of 8 reps 

Triceps 

Lying Triceps Extentions - 3 sets of 8 reps 

Tuesday: Off 

Wednesday: 

Back 

Narrow-Grip Pulldowns - 3 sets of 8 reps 
Barbell Rows - 3 sets of 6 reps 

Biceps 

Barbell Curls - 3 sets of 8 reps 

Thursday: Off 

Friday: 

Shoulders 

Rotator Cuff Excercises - 3 sets of 12-15 reps 

Chest 

Bench Press - (Workouts #2,4,6,8,10,12) 

Triceps 

Weighted Dips - 3 sets of 6 reps 

Saturday: 

Legs 

Squats - 3 sets of 6 reps 
Leg Presses - 3 sets of 8 reps 
Leg Curls - 3 sets of 8 reps 

Back 

Reverse Grip Pulldowns - 3 sets of 8 reps 
One-Arm dumbbell rows - 3 sets of 8 reps 

Biceps 

Incline dumbbell curls - 3 sets of 8 

Sunday: Off 

This is the basic split. Some people say "don't be one of those guys who just trains chest and ends up looking like a chicken." This program does not make you one of those guys. It works. If you workout and want a bigger, stronger upper body, do this program. 

Now, find your one rep max, download this spreadsheet, and go to town. 

Bench Program 

(How to determine your 1RM) 

1. Warm up with a light weight for four to five reps. (Doing too many warm-ups might generate too much lactic acide and screw up your 1RM.) Repeat twice. 

2. Rest two minutes after your final warm up set. 

3. Increase the weight to one you can handle for eight reps 

4. Rest three minutes 

5. Increase the weight to one you can handle for three to four reps. 

6. Rest three minutes. 

7. Add weight, and attempt to lift the weight once. 

8. If you failed, rest three minutes, reduce the weight, and try again. If you succeeded in lifting the weight, rest three minutes, add some weight, and try again. Repeat steps six and seven until you fail at lifting the weight.


----------



## Skib (Jul 3, 2003)

so basically all you're doing is benching until you can't get it up any more times

i pretty much do that already as it is anyways


----------



## Nate (Jul 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Skib *_
> so basically all you're doing is benching until you can't get it up any more times
> 
> i pretty much do that already as it is anyways



no, it's very scientific, and as the program moves along you are asked to do failure tests to evaluate your progress.


----------



## tjwes (Jul 5, 2003)

Just lift!!


----------



## Shmoo (Jul 5, 2003)

This is his bench program http://www.musclemedia.com/training/bench/benchintro.asp


----------



## TheJuicer (Jul 5, 2003)

Well..I have done this program in the past..it great maybe for a powerlifter and it works but the problem is that when you go to go back to your high rep sets 8-10..you can't because your so used to the low rep sets!


----------

